# Things To Do To Coworkers



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Steve,
Your inner-self is starting to show!!! First, the instant bank thingy and now this? Don't know what to think.







Your wife







.....does she need our assistance and thoughts and prayers?















Darlene action


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Those are awsome!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Steve,
> Your inner-self is starting to show!!! First, the instant bank thingy and now this? Don't know what to think.
> 
> 
> ...


It just go to show what kind of junky e-mails I get sent...









I just think they're funny.
See what happens when we are away for the weeknd??









Steve


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm not sure which was my favorite one....

My co-workers would know exactly who did it.

Linda


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I love the foil wrapped office... that is a classic!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Harmless fun..I have helped shrink wrap a drivers car at work and we have even done a few tractors (as in tractor trailers) in shrink wrap.

Ya want to talk evil, we once had a yard switcher who used to leave his greasy gloves on when moving our tractors and laughed when we would get grease on our clothes the next morning. I took his gloves to the mechanics shop and shot each finger with grease and also filled his work boots with water on the same night. He got the hint and started respecting our trucks.









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

ROLFMAO
















Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Harmless fun..I have helped shrink wrap a drivers car at work and we have even done a few tractors (as in tractor trailers) in shrink wrap.
> 
> Ya want to talk evil, we once had a yard switcher who used to leave his greasy gloves on when moving our tractors and laughed when we would get grease on our clothes the next morning. I took his gloves to the mechanics shop and shot each finger with grease and also filled his work boots with water on the same night. He got the hint and started respecting our trucks.
> 
> ...


We had one guy who was a bit of a pain at times. One night several people shrink wrapped him in a tall 19 inch fully enclosed computer equip. rack. Then rolled him under a security camera in the hall for several hrs. I think he was less of a PITA from then on.
(ps) I was NOT one of the people, but I did appreciate the idea.

Dave


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think the best one I participated in was when I was about 18 yrs old and we used to do the "raiding" thing at Halloween.

Nothing destructive, but soaping windows, toilet paper in the trees, etc.

We did one neighbors house, but before he could come out, we shrink wrapped all his doors so he couldn't get out of the house.

Bar of soap- $.89

Roll of shrink wrap- $4.00

Look in his face when he couldn't out of his house- PRICELESS!!!









Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Those are good. Reminds me of what we did to my grandmother when she remarried. They took a short honeymoon, and three of us cousins 'decorated' her house for them.
Fortunately she had a sense of humor and got a kick out of it.

Ps: we were not destructive.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My brother has a close circle of friends....One year when this one couple went on vacation, they went into there house and put all the first floor furniture on the second floor and all the second floor furniture on the first floor. The next year on the day they were to arrive home, all the furniture was moved to the front lawn.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Those are good. Reminds me of what we did to my grandmother when she remarried. They took a short honeymoon, and three of us cousins 'decorated' her house for them.
> Fortunately she had a sense of humor and got a kick out of it.
> 
> Ps: we were not destructive.
> [snapback]110559[/snapback]​


That just reminded me of what friends did to us when we got married.

When we got back from Bermuda, we went into our house and through the kitchen, we had a stairway that went right into our bedroom.

Of course, I open the door with a handful of suitcases, and they had the whole stairway filled with balloons.









Lets just say that they weren't in the stairway after I opened the door.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We made a screen saver with a real live picture of this guy for a co-worker a few years back!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> We made a screen saver with a real live picture of this guy for a co-worker a few years back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His co-stars are much better....









Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. Now, I have to do this when I'm DONE with my vacation.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They are all pretty good.









Now what can be done to a trailer when your fellow camper is out for the day









Thor


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

A coworker and I had our offices rolled by a girl we worked with. I got her back by placing a large box full of packing peanuts on her desk and asking her to throw it away for me. Of course I cut the bottom out of the box after I set it on her desk.

My friend got her back by lining the file drawer of her desk with plastic and making it into an aquarium.

Also, those cloth computer chairs that are in many offices will hold a lot of water in the seat cushion without looking wet.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The "Hedgehog" as a screen saver? Why not some of his lovely assistants?

Reverie


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We had a guy who packed his office with legal file boxes that he was using for a case. When he got back from lunch one day, he found them all arranged in a wall around his doorway, so that he couldn't get into or even see into his office. It was pretty sweet, a curved wall around 8' long and 9' tall.

I also used to adjust the motion light switch in another guy's office so that the light would only stay on for about 10 seconds, and he'd have to wave his arms to turn it back on. He called the building maintenance two or three times, and strangely, the problem kept recurring.
Kevin P.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Funny.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love those!

I have this vision of a foil wrapped Outback at the fall rally!
Jim, didn't you say you guys were going to take a long hike one day?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmm ....
There are times when its best to refrain from story telling ......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Are you kidding?

If I were to make the investment in aluminum foil required to wrap up, say, Oregon_Campers Outback (which I would never do. That would be wrong), I want the credit for it!









Now, if Y-guy were to show up with the Raptor...
That might require a coalition!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Can you imagine the foil ball you would end up with afterwards!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Costco sell a BIG roll of aluminum foil...


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

And I thought it was creative when a co-worker filled my office with balloons for my birthday, which, of course, fell out on me when I opened the door!







I was standing in a sea of balloons and, since it was filled to the ceiling, I had to swim in!







After I read this thread, that sounds a bit boring!







Thank God she wasn't more creative!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Ever hear of clear Knox Blox gelatin in a toilet bowl?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Ever hear of clear Knox Blox gelatin in a toilet bowl?
> [snapback]111236[/snapback]​


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

nonny said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hear of clear Knox Blox gelatin in a toilet bowl?
> ...


No, but I have heard of an "Upper Decker"









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Ever hear of clear Knox Blox gelatin in a toilet bowl?
> [snapback]111236[/snapback]​


Nope...what happens?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hear of clear Knox Blox gelatin in a toilet bowl?
> ...


It makes the water set up like clear Jello...

Steve


----------

